# Seeking players for NYC-Manhattan game



## Whiskeyjack (Apr 21, 2003)

My group is looking to add one or two more players to our current D&D campaign.  We'd like mature, easy-going people who can play every weekend, and perhaps once in a while on a weeknight. 

We always have a great time, but we're short on players, so please reply here or email me privately at whiskeyjack50@yahoo.com.

WJ


----------



## StinkyPorkBoy (Apr 21, 2003)

No replies??? Man that is lame!


----------



## mmu1 (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey, I e-mailed that I was interested and got no reply.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 23, 2003)

Matt, you're such a ho!

One group isn't even broken up and you're seeking another one?

 

 -- Nifft


----------



## mmu1 (Apr 23, 2003)

What's that, Mr. "My Wednesday game is really taking off, have a nice life, I'd ask if anyone else wanted to play if I cared, but I don't."?


----------



## Nifft (Apr 25, 2003)

Damn right! I have enough PCs. 

(Which is why I look here so often ... man, the office sure is boring sometimes.)

 -- Nifft, stuck at work


----------



## mmu1 (Apr 25, 2003)

So how is the Wednesday game going, and how many players do you have?


----------

